# my sweet summer is gone



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

does anyone else go into a funk when the seasons change(into the cold frigid dark ones?)
I'm not into wearing layers, gloves and clumsy boots. Need to stay motivated.
Today marks the day of our last 'Summer' training. I'm sad to see this day. 
On to the cold wet world/ though the dogs love it! I think they also enjoy the challenging tracking that windy rainy days provide.

Trial season also is here, best wishes to all that are trialing!! We're hoping to trial twice this Fall.

Karlo's last Summer Session, we don't generally take photo's or vids of training, so a before hitting the field shot and in the wings waiting our turn for protection:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I enjoy fall. I"m actually more active in the spring and fall than the summer. I hate the heat but spring/fall are just right for me.


----------



## wolfmanusf (Apr 5, 2012)

I love the fall! Good luck with your upcoming trials!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

This is a harder fall for me than normal. I have always loved the fall. This year I hate it. The prospects of spending another cold miserable winter in this old house is depressing. This is also the first time since 1997, except 2005 when my husband died, that I haven't either trialed or been running a trial. I have trialed every year since 2006. I feel lost.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Lisa,
Have you thought about selling next spring? 

Fall is kinda sad for me. The days are getting shorter and I'm a daylight fanatic. I have a lot of irons in the fire right now & I'm not sure how hot different sections of the fire are. I really want things to fall into place but things keep getting screwed up (like the disclosure that my no closing cost loan has a fee just disclosed that's just under 1k; no word from the house painter; I keep discovering things that need doing) and to top it off I just found out that a dear friend had died. So I too have a dark cloud over my head this year...


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

lhczth said:


> This is a harder fall for me than normal. I have always loved the fall. This year I hate it. The prospects of spending another cold miserable winter in this old house is depressing. This is also the first time since 1997, except 2005 when my husband died, that I haven't either trialed or been running a trial. I have trialed every year since 2006. I feel lost.


How come you're not trialing? Your post made me sad though I love to see the summer go. I hate summers.


----------



## RebGyp (May 24, 2006)

I am so looking forward to fall. Summer is miserable in Fl. Even for the dogs. But if I lived an colder climate, I would hate the winter. Why did I ever leave San Diego?
Perfect weather all year long.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Aww, Lisa....I hope you have a buyer before the snow flies(even though I'll miss training with you!) I wish we could take advantage of your property and host a trial. Just for you.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> I enjoy fall. I"m actually more active in the spring and fall than the summer. I hate the heat but spring/fall are just right for me.


This is me!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> I enjoy fall. I"m actually more active in the spring and fall than the summer. I hate the heat but spring/fall are just right for me.


Me too! I'm just loving this fall weather


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I enjoy Fall, but Fall leads to Winter, tracking and outdoor training will be minimal(in my part of the world). It lasts way too long. We had well over a foot of snow still on the ground in March last Spring. Not conducive for training or tracking. 

If I lived in the South, I'd be a happy Fall person, I'm sure.
:falltree:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Lee took some photo's of training, he's a great photographer! 


















































and of course his goofiness is always evident!


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Love the pics!!

I'm in Fl so I am thrilled the miserable weather is on its way out. If I was up North I'm sure I'd tire quickly of frigid weather.


----------

